# We are moving!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:frusty: Hey not the best picture but we are moving. Can you guess where? :biggrin1:
More details to follow...............


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hawaii!!?

sounds exciting! Happy packing!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Havana?? :biggrin1:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OOOHHH! How fun!

So as forum members, are we all invited to a playdate? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- How exciting!!! We almost moved to Hawaii instead of Ohio (yeah bad choice on our part!!!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It can't be Hawaii, cause they don't allow dogs to travel on the plane...Where ever you're moving to, I hope it's close enough for me to visit you! When are you moving?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh stupid me . . . I just went back and saw the leis. :der:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you really moving to Hawaii??? If you are that's AWESOME. I'm coming to visit. 

And do they really not let dogs on planes? That's weird...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Havana?? :biggrin1:


Kathy, that isn't dumb at all! I thought you were VERY witty! :clap2: After all, Oliver has some Cuban blood in him, no doubt. :biggrin1:

Sally, do tell ! :director: :ear:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

They can always go by boat . . .


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you moving to Hawaii???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow Hawaii? really? can't wait to hear more...be sure to buy a place with a suite for visiting Havs and their peoples...LOL.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Seriously??? Hawaii? If so, you are one lucky lady (I assume, having never been to Hawaii myself). I can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Enough people have guessed for you to tell us all about it. Come on - spill!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Play date at Sally's house!!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm jealous if you get to go to Hawaii!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, maybe it is only for in-cabin pets, I never bothered looking for cargo, but here's what a few airlines state:

Continental: In-cabin pet restrictionsets are not permitted on flights to and from Hawaii.

NWA: Local Authority: Due to local government or handling restrictions, Northwest does not permit carry-on pets to several destinations, including Hawaii, [...] Depending upon your final destination, your pet may accompany you and travel with your baggage or as cargo.

United: No pets are allowed in the cabin on flights to Hawaii, with the exception of certified guide dogs. For more information on pets and travel to Hawaii, visit the Travel to Hawaii section.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is what United's Travel to Hawaii section states: 

Travel to Hawaii
The State of Hawaii has severe restrictions for all pets entering the state as either checked baggage or cargo. (United Airlines does not allow pets in the cabin to Hawaii except certified guide dogs.) A 120-day quarantine period for dogs and cats will be imposed in Honolulu unless prior clearance arrangements have been made though the Hawaiian Department of Agriculture. If pre-clearance has been arranged, the quarantine time frame may be reduced. Animals are permitted to travel directly to Honolulu or to the outer islands of Hawaii (Kona), Kauai (Lihue) and Maui (Kahului), if they are in possession of an approved "Neighbor Island Inspection Permit".

Pre-clearance involves rabies shot documentation, micro-chipping, OIE-FAVN Rabies Blood test, a service fee paid to the Hawaii government and other notarized paperwork sent to the Hawaiian government at least 10 days prior to travel.

To arrange pet entry into Hawaii, it is the responsibility of the customer to contact the Hawaii Department of Agriculture (808-483-7151) for all specific details. Customers will be responsible for all expenses incurred for failure to follow proper entry requirements. These expenses could include, but are not limited to: freight charges to Honolulu, transportation charges back to the mainland, and other service charges imposed by the air carrier.

So I guess it is possible, but probably only through cargo.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Alohha! When is OUR playdate???
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you are moving to the only place that I ever want to visit in my entire life!!!! Sally, you better get a big house, cause we are all coming for extended playdatesound:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh my goodness, you are moving to the only place that I ever want to visit in my entire life!!!! Sally, you better get a big house, cause we are all coming for extended playdatesound:


Go Laurie if at all possible. We spent two weeks there this year and we are itching to get back. Of course, I need to win the lottery to do it but hey I can dream can't I?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh Sally, Hawaii is so great! Aloha, indeed. 

However, the whole bit about dog quarantine is very onerous, as in Maryam's post. I have a friend that took her Westie, and had to leave the dog in quarantine for 2 weeks. Better than the maximum, but still! 

If you need help navigating the domestic animal quarantine, I can get you in touch with her.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sally, don't worry ~ I will keep Oliver and Comet until you move back.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, I am all :ear:s.... Wish you a smooth move and transition! Which island are you moving to? Having lived in the lovely weather of the Bay Area, you picked the perfect destination ...no weather worries for sure


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can't leave the N. CA area -

WE WILL MISS YOU!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was going to continue this till Wed. but *April Fools!! *:biggrin1: 
eace:YES everyone can come to my house for a party! (that is NOT a joke)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, it's not April Fool's yet! No fair.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

HA! I knew something was weird about that story...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ha-ha, good one!!! So, when are we coming over??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> Ha-ha, good one!!! So, when are we coming over??


Julia next week is free! :biggrin1: Hope everyone can come :ear:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a good one, Sally! I am so GLAD that was just a joke and you aren't moving!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, you had me going! I'm very glad you aren't leaving.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Shoot, I can't go all the way to CA anyway, so I was hoping Hawaii would be a new photo op for us on the forum. But I know the CA folks are happy you aren't moving. 

Clever you are


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That was a good one! You got started early on April fools jokes.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- maybe you are the fool for not moving there!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Sally, you are bad....but thanks for reminding me it is April Fools tomorrow. I always try to think of something wonderful to get DH.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Oh Sally, you are bad....but thanks for reminding me it is April Fools tomorrow. *I always try to think of something wonderful to get DH.*


Get him another hav! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sally---:boink: You STINKER! :boink:

I was just thinking about where could I buy one of those flowered shirts so I could try to look camouflaged as I try to sneak into your moving boxes!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Julia next week is free! :biggrin1: Hope everyone can come :ear:


Is this an official invite and we are having a Hava-get-together??? Are you guys on spring break???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Let's get together! Anyone interested?
How about Monday?????


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ha ha ha.
I had us all on boats with our havs to come to visit.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Monday works for me, I am pretty flexible next week as my teens are out of school for the spring break.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD*!!!!:croc:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, heck, I wanted you to move ~ I thought there was a little chance I would get Comet and Oliver. I just heard my bubble pop. ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh, heck, I wanted you to move ~ I thought there was a little chance I would get Comet and Oliver. I just heard my bubble pop. ound:


:nono::nono:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You are sooooooo bad!! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooooh you big freakin' liar!! You GOT me! :clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO !!! ound: You brat!!! :brick:


----------

